# Who makes gear that doesn't fade when you slide on your ass?



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Y'know, between your forum handle and the thread title, I'm picturing a dog dragging its ass on the grass. oint:

Isn't 5-7 years a bit much? I've been snowboarding for about that long, and I'm on my third jacket.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

The toilet paper hanging out the back usually covers up the fading.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Spice it up with some scorpions and faceplants.
#problemsolved .


----------



## Prunes (Sep 1, 2015)

5-7 seasons (of serious use) out of a jacket and snow pants would be pretty miraculous.

Outerwear has a shitty life - it eventually gets trashed.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If it's fading, it's because you are outside a lot in it. This is a good thing. Arcteryx, North Face, Mountain Hardwear, any of them will fade. It's called wear and tear. None of that gear is meant to last a lifetime. It does wear out.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Prunes said:


> 5-7 seasons (of serious use) out of a jacket and snow pants would be pretty miraculous.
> 
> Outerwear has a shitty life - it eventually gets trashed.


Interestingly, I had a pair of black Spyder pants, which had lasted for ever. 10y of use, ~40d a season. I replaced them cos I got tired of the dull black color, otherwise, it still was waterproof, no fading. Pretty awesome quality.

My 3 season in use Arc'teryx panz however have faded a lot from the UV exposition. The formerly shiny pink faded to soft salmon, whereas the hip part which id covered by the jacket, still is bright pink...


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

Years ago I had a top of the line Burton AK jacket and it faded in the elbow area from simple wear/tear - the garment was still 100% functional and fully waterproof, but Burton replaced it for free with a new jacket. Their warranty paid for itself in that instance.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

shitty shredder said:


> I've never really seen Arc'teryx gear that looks "old" and worn, so I was thinking of trying that. Burton, North Face, Nike, have all shown this problem


That's because Arc'teryx is for people who know how to ride and they aren't sliding on their asses ?

I honestly have never seen riders with faded and worn places on their asses or backs of jackets


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Methinks perhaps thou hast "Too much Junk in the Trunk!" :blink:


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

I've had stiff for longer and could care less about color or looks but if it's not performing then it's time to replace. Tbh I'm more interested in something that doesn't tear me a new bung hole when I slide on my ass. Lmao

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

with friction any clothing gets their ass kicked. get a metal plate for your butt, or be like saucer boy.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Lol

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## shitty shredder (Feb 6, 2016)

Rogue said:


> That's because Arc'teryx is for people who know how to ride and they aren't sliding on their asses &#55357;&#56834;
> 
> I honestly have never seen riders with faded and worn places on their asses or backs of jackets


I have a different theory. It's for rich people who go like 7 days a year and don't ever try anything cool. The people who know what they are doing always wear the ugly shit nobody wanted because it was on sale and they treat their gear as disposable and they usually don't have a lot of money. I've never seen an Arc jacket in the park.

Or they get them free/cheap through work, like some non-profit search and rescue outfits.

If the mediocre shit lasts as long as the ultra premium shit, why do people buy Arc'teryx? If you catch it on clearance it isn't bad but I can't imagine there are many people who spend enough time outdoors and have so much cash that they buy a new Arc jacket every year without feeling like they're wasting money.

I guess I'm asking 2 different questions though. My AK jacket is faded from UV and showing signs of wear in general, even in places that didn't really have any friction, but on top of that there is EXTREME fading on the lower back from losing my heel edge on some ice a few times and going turtle shell down a steep section. Due to a combination of stubbornness, ice, completely dull edges, and my trademark Shitty Shredding, I kept doing laps on that same spot and lost it probably 2 or 3 times. Jacket went from blue to white and lost all of its color at the end of that day.

Anyway, jacket is about 3 years old so I'm not too sad about replacing it but I though maybe I could make sure the next purchase is something known to hold up. I hear people talk about how bulletproof their gear is, maybe we have different definitions of bulletproof! Alternatively, maybe the abuse inflicted by those posessing sufficient levels of shittyness exceeds that of bullets.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

shitty shredder said:


> .....Alternatively, maybe the abuse inflicted by those posessing sufficient levels of shittyness exceeds that of bullets.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Wear your faded gear with pride.

All the guys/gals that i see cranking out 100 days a year, all have faded worn out gear. I would even say there's a direct relationship with the more wear and tear your gear has the better the rider you are.

And like you said, people don't wear arc in the park and the really good park stars not only rock faded gear, the duct tape they patch their gear is even faded :grin:

Also some people for whatever reason are just rougher on their gear than others and the same piece won't last as long for one person as it will for others.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I would imagine snow conditions would also make a huge difference. my pants were okay, came in contact with a frozen ice mogul field that wasn't worth my time. sat down because I got tired, while I was getting up, I started sliding down on my ass pretty fast(I was wearing a asspad), so I just went with it. end of the day my black pants turned gray on my ass. fuck that field.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Solved it 








[/url]2016-08-29_09-32-40 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, [/IMG]


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

^ That's made infinitely better by the 'Sochi 2014' lanyard they've used to attach it! :grin:

Friction destroys everything. Beaches, rivers, valleys. Enough friction over enough time is going to make some changes, be thankful those changes are to your outwear and not your fleshy bits...


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Volcom's Tik pants from a few seasons back had this cool dyed-canvas look that I liked - until the end of the FIRST day the ass was pure bone white from losing all its dye just sitting on the chair and the semi-wet cafeteria outdoor bench. I hadn't ass-planted once the whole day. It did come with a tag warning the dye will fade and create a cool worn-in look. BS. It created a white duck ass effect. But in the end the last ditch effort to save it worked - dabbing generous amount of matching Tamiya acrylic paint - and its still in use. 

And here's RK saving his prized jacket -


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Rogue said:


> That's because Arc'teryx is for people who know how to ride and they aren't sliding on their asses ?
> 
> I honestly have never seen riders with faded and worn places on their asses or backs of jackets


I had a 50mph ass slide late last season that I'm sure took the color off my butt. I was going so fast it burned from the friction. lol


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

shitty shredder said:


> I have a different theory. It's for rich people who go like 7 days a year and don't ever try anything cool.


I'd say it's for poor/value-for-money/savvy people who realize that sometimes you get what you pay for.



shitty shredder said:


> The people who know what they are doing always wear the ugly shit nobody wanted because it was on sale and they treat their gear as disposable and they usually don't have a lot of money. I've never seen an Arc jacket in the park.


You haven't spend much time in the park, have you. It's a fashion show in there with people wearing what is trendy, having the coolest accessories, etc. No wonder you won't see much Arcteryx there - the stuff is about performance not about fashion.



shitty shredder said:


> If the mediocre shit lasts as long as the ultra premium shit, why do people buy Arc'teryx? If you catch it on clearance it isn't bad but I can't imagine there are many people who spend enough time outdoors and have so much cash that they buy a new Arc jacket every year without feeling like they're wasting money.


First, premise of the question is almost certainly wrong - Arcteryx (as well as Patagonia, etc) probably does last longer.
More importantly, quality gear simply performs better than junk like DC, Volcom, most TNF, etc. - better breathability, better insulation, etc.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> I had a 50mph ass slide late last season that I'm sure took the color off my butt. I was going so fast it burned from the friction. lol


We are talking about this happening while snowboarding, correct?

:wink:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

ctoma said:


> We are talking about this happening while snowboarding, correct?
> 
> :wink:


*re-reads*


goddammit. lol


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Rogue said:


> That's because Arc'teryx is for people who know how to ride and they aren't sliding on their asses ?
> 
> I honestly have never seen riders with faded and worn places on their asses


You'll meet one soon :laugh:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

neni said:


> You'll meet one soon :laugh:


Attention @chomps1211, shots fired!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

good job, everyone


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

shitty shredder said:


> After a couple seasons, my jacket and pants start to really fade. I've noticed that one or two really good slides on icier hardpack take about a year off the color on your ass/back on both your jacket and pants.
> 
> Does anyone make outerwear that doesn't do this? 5-7 years later, the colors are just as uniform and vibrant? Both from wear and just general sun UV rays hitting them seems to have made my stuff look old. I've never put it in the dryer or anything.
> 
> ...


How much weed did you smoke/eat ???


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> Attention @chomps1211, shots fired!


Im not sure @neni was referring to me in that instance. 0 :grin: 

However,.. As _you_ (...and a few others) can attest to, I've spend lots of time on my ass in the snow and yet _my_ ass still retains all its original color! ...._that color would be *pastey* white btw!!!_ :grin:

(Unless of course it gets & stays wet. Then it tends to turn a bright "Monkey Butt" red!!!)  > :laugh:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Im not sure @neni was referring to me in that instance. 0 :grin:


Been referring to the flimsy faded back of my beloved pink Arc panz .

SOs jacket is even worse. Entire patches of white flimsy material show on the formerly black Arc jacket. Bug then... after +300 day in use, I'd say bit wear n tear is allowed :laugh:.


----------

